# Now! this is incredible photography very cool indeed.



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Wow! this is great.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

incredible is an understatement! that is flipping amazing! lol I love this kind of stuff and that is awesome photography! Thanks for sharing that Laurie! I went ahead and put the vid right here to go with the link you posted. Again thanks for sharing!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

very cool.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

So cool, Thanks for sharing


----------



## gsdelcourt (Mar 22, 2012)

Wow...........


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

bee utiful.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Time lapses and macros are always amazing...we have a beautiful planet, its too bad we are destroying it with our greed.


----------



## Tiwaz (May 5, 2011)

That was cool


----------

